# Polar Lights Big Refit Enterprise in 1/350 Scale



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

Hi,Anyone heard how the Big 1/350 Scale Refit Enterprise Model from Polar Lights is coming,Its scheduled for release in October,I'm hoping Polar Lights lighty etches in the famed aztec panel so of I choose to paint the random panel detail,I will have reference panel lines rather than create them myself,Thanks Guy Schlicter.


----------



## James Henderson (Aug 22, 1999)

I hope they DON'T! <<SHUDDER>>

James


----------



## Captain-Raveers (Mar 20, 2002)

No offense man, you should quit posting threads like this about every other week...it gets kind of old after a while...and I hope they don't lightly etch in the panel line either. I'd rather do it myself. But seriously you need to have paitence and WAIT....people get rather annoyed with threads like this that keep croping up every other week..

Trent


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Check the thread "We're gonna need a bigger boat." The kit's designer adds occasional updates to that one. But right now the kit is being tooled up in China, so there'll be no news for a while.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

The PL site still says October for the refit. Must be confused with that "other" Trek kit.


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

Just posted by Thomas on the PL Board:
---------------------------------------------
Test shots are not in yet. The tooling process is continuing.

Everything about the mock up was very 'tight' and well fitting. A few areas requiring final adjustment needed to be made in the tooling stage.

After all tooling is cut and plastic injected, we will receiving test shots. When this happens, it will be photographed and posted on our site. More importantly, it will be assembled and checked for fit issues and any revision notes if needed will be made. The decals will also be scaled and reshaped to fit.
-----------------------------------------------
So, still in the works.

James


----------



## origAurora buyer (Jan 12, 1999)

A lot of butt kissing over on the PLBB over a person that is interpreting someone else's design as it exists from its original concept(s)....you'd think the skilled interpreter designed the refit Enterprise! Does anybody know who made the 89 Batmobile into a model kit? I think he did a nice interpretation of that car....but I still respect the design itself and the designer, more, over a skilled interpreter. I'm happy the refit is going to be a new, improved model kit...but I'm also sure there are many others that are qualified to do that job.

OAB


----------



## James Henderson (Aug 22, 1999)

origAurora buyer said:


> A lot of butt kissing over on the PLBB over a person that is interpreting someone else's design as it exists from its original concept(s)....you'd think the skilled interpreter designed the refit Enterprise! Does anybody know who made the 89 Batmobile into a model kit? I think he did a nice interpretation of that car....but I still respect the design itself and the designer, more, over a skilled interpreter. I'm happy the refit is going to be a new, improved model kit...but I'm also sure there are many others that are qualified to do that job.
> 
> OAB


I think that the excitement here is due to one simple fact. Despite the fact of the above statement, and with ample opportunity to do so, no one ever has bothered to do an accurate representation. Because nobody ever actually cared about the subject.

James


----------



## origAurora buyer (Jan 12, 1999)

Therefore Polar Lights is the "one" that "cares".

OAB


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

Yes I'm sure you are right, the one who must not be named  doesn't
have to care about his work, as long as PL cares, it's all good. Yep,
as long as the supervisor cares, the skill and care of the craftsman
means nothing. lol

Edge


----------



## cobywan (Oct 27, 2001)

Who crafted the pattern? I probably couldn't spell his name anyway.


----------



## origAurora buyer (Jan 12, 1999)

PL cares enought to hire someone that cares about their work. Companies that do well....find the right people for the job. PL is responsible
and answerable for the end result. PL takes the flak for a bad neck on the D-7 and the various problems on the NX-01. I don't hear anyone blaming the "interpreter" or "blue print guy" or the "prototype guy". 

"the skill and care of the craftsman
means nothing."

Who said that? 

OAB


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

origAurora buyer said:


> Therefore Polar Lights is the "one" that "cares".
> 
> OAB


_ Was_ the one.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

origAurora buyer said:


> A lot of butt kissing over on the PLBB over a person that is interpreting someone else's design as it exists from its original concept(s)....you'd think the skilled interpreter designed the refit Enterprise! Does anybody know who made the 89 Batmobile into a model kit? I think he did a nice interpretation of that car....but I still respect the design itself and the designer, more, over a skilled interpreter. I'm happy the refit is going to be a new, improved model kit...but I'm also sure there are many others that are qualified to do that job.
> 
> OAB


 Rather unfair, don'tcha think? "interpret?" I doubt designing the parts breakdown, assembly procedure and fit, and drafting the plans for each individual part of a large model kit, and doing it accurately to the original despite varying opinions of what IS accurate, is as easy as you're making out. Sure there are probably a couple hundred people doing it for the various model and toy companies. Some probably even care about accuracy, though few in the toy compnies do. Yet, how many of them are on internet message boards sharing every step of the process with fans who care? I know of, let's seeee..... one.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

origAurora buyer said:


> A lot of butt kissing over on the PLBB over a person that is interpreting someone else's design as it exists from its original concept(s)....you'd think the skilled interpreter designed the refit Enterprise! Does anybody know who made the 89 Batmobile into a model kit? I think he did a nice interpretation of that car....but I still respect the design itself and the designer, more, over a skilled interpreter. I'm happy the refit is going to be a new, improved model kit...but I'm also sure there are many others that are qualified to do that job.
> 
> OAB


so someone that paints a magnificent landscape of an actual location is a "skilled interpreter", because they surely didnt design it to begin with? OAB, speaking as someone who's done both, its frquently more difficult to copy something accurately than to make something up wholecloth, and the more complex the original, the greater the difficulty. 

as to the "butt-kissing", remember he's the point man on a product that most of us want quite a lot, and we want to givbe him as much encouragement (and deserved praise) as possible.


----------



## origAurora buyer (Jan 12, 1999)

_Rather unfair, don'tcha think? "interpret?"_ 

Nope. An artist is an interpreter of his/her surroundings. A camera is a recorder of its surroundings. Some artists are creative and create new interpertations based on imput from their surroundings. Those artists are called designers. Most people are designers, I guess. A cook could be called a designer. 

_Yet, how many of them are on internet message boards sharing every step of the process with fans who care? I know of, let's seeee..... one._

...only because PL allowed it to be. Not many companies allow this communication.

_OAB, speaking as someone who's done both, its frquently more difficult to copy something accurately than to make something up wholecloth, and the more complex the original, the greater the difficulty. _

Oh.

_as to the "butt-kissing", remember he's the point man on a product that most of us want quite a lot, and we want to givbe him as much encouragement (and deserved praise) as possible._

There _is_ a lot of "butt kissing" over there....and there's _encouragement_ too.
The words I used were... "a lot"... and that does not mean "all".

I hope the big E is _"interpreted"_ better than how _"a lot" _of people, around here, _interpret_ what they read.

OAB


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

origAurora buyer said:


> I hope the big E is "interpreted" better than how "a lot" of people, around here, interpret what they read.
> 
> OAB


 And I hope you build models better than you convey ideas in writing .


----------



## ChrisDoll (Sep 2, 1999)

John P said:


> Uhhhh, the guy is from Alabama.


Coby's referring to the person who actually built the master. . . not the one who drew the plans.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Ah! I see.


----------



## origAurora buyer (Jan 12, 1999)

John P said:


> And I hope you build models better than you convey ideas in writing .


I hope so too!

...and you're right. I must improve on my communiation skills. At least find a way to communicate to those that can't comprehend.

OAB


----------



## justinleighty (Jan 13, 2003)

Hey, OAB, for what it's worth, I give you bonus points for repeatedly correctly using the term "a lot" where many people would say "alot." Your communication skills aren't all bad!

I tend to think Razorwyre's right; a lot of the praise given is because a lot of us around here have built many of the old AMT representations of the movie E, and we're excited to have something better (and bigger, for that matter). It's simply nice to see it becoming a reality. We're as excited about the _idea_ of the kit as we are about the _work_ on the kit (both of which I'm very happy about).


----------



## origAurora buyer (Jan 12, 1999)

Thanks!...and I'm happy about the work on the kit....and the kit!

I have said nothing negative about "the man's" abilities...before today and today. Yet, it's interpreted that I have. 

OAB


----------

